# Quick Snow Foam Question



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Will this product strip wax, like some TFR's?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I will answer this the only way I know....

It doesnt appear to strip the wax on my car. :thumb:

All the best, 

Johnny


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Well I will answer this the only way I know....
> 
> It doesnt appear to strip the wax on my car. :thumb:
> 
> ...


That's great - many thanks!


----------

